# Bolt case has developed sharp corner!



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

My stock 1TB Bolt from WeaKnees has developed a projecting corner after just a week of use! The leftmost plastic piece on top has lifted up about 1/16 of an inch along the back of the unit. This has created a hazard to the fingers, since the corner that has been exposed is quite sharp.

This plastic piece is separate from the rest of the case. Under it is the hard disk drive, which is the stock 1TB drive. I have not opened the case. The unit has been placed where there is no excess heat to warp the plastic, but I have to assume the problem (which was not present when the unit arrived) is due to heat warpage.

I contacted WeaKnees to try to get a replacement unit under warranty, as my order is less than 30 days old. They told me that replacing the defective unit should be the responsibility of TiVo Inc. I contacted TiVo by phone and was told they cannot replace my Bolt under warranty, since I did not buy it from them and my TSN is not in the database which would be used to issue an RMA.

I had at this point sent email to WeaKnees describing the problem and attaching photos of the issue. When I called WeaKnees a second time to tell them that TiVo Inc. could not issue me an RMA, I spoke to the same guy as before. He said that the people who respond to email at WeaKnees had not yet seen my message, Monday being their busiest day. I was told to wait for a response to my email. If the response is not positive, I was told my alternative would be to return my Bolt to WeaKnees, pay a restocking fee, and then to order another Bolt.

BTW, the person I spoke to at TiVo told me she was sending my request up to Level 2 for review. I may hear back from Level 2 by email. When I asked for an email address so I could send in my photos of the problem, I was told that TiVo does not have an external email address that I can use.

I'd like to attach a photo of the problem that I have on my iPad, but I'm not sure how to do that ... Can someone enlighten me?

Also, can anyone advise me as to how best to handle this problem so as to avoid added expense? Thanks.


Edit: One of the helpful posters below, and also WeaKnees, suggested I try pressing down on the projecting corner, a photo of which is attached to post #5 below. WeaKnees said it should snap into place. It did sort of compress back into proper alignment, though there was no snap. So, problem solved for now. I had actually tried the same thing before, when I discovered the problem. For some reason, that didn't work at the time. But now, it did work.

Apologies and thanks to all who posted in this thread. The problem turned out to have a simple solution, and somehow I didn't implement it right the first time I tried it.

I still don't know what caused the problem in the first place. Was it warpage from heat? Later on in this thread there is discussion of how to discover the internal temperature of a Bolt. Mine shows 61 degrees Celsius = 142 degrees Fahrenheit. That's apparently normal for the Bolt. It may measure the heat coming off the processor, which is not right under the plastic cover I had trouble with. Under that cover is the hard disk drive.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Go to Advanced on the reply and select "Manage Attachments". And then you can select the picture to upload from your PC to embed in the post.

WHat kind of temps is your Bolt reporting on the Sys Info screen?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

epstewart said:


> I contacted WeaKnees to try to get a replacement unit under warranty, as my order is less than 30 days old. They told me that replacing the defective unit should be the responsibility of TiVo Inc. ... I was told my alternative would be to return my Bolt to WeaKnees, pay a restocking fee, and then to order another Bolt.


One more business for my "never do business with" list.

Hope it works out for you, but if I were you, I wouldn't reorder from WK again. Best Buy or Amazon would have issued a return label for the return and not charged you anything for the return.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

Was the unit upgraded by Weaknees? Or just a stock unit?


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Go to Advanced on the reply and select "Manage Attachments". And then you can select the picture to upload from your PC to embed in the post.
> 
> WHat kind of temps is your Bolt reporting on the Sys Info screen?


Thanks for the help on attaching a photo, which I have now done.

I can't see any indication of "internal temperature" (as I understand is supposed to exist) on my System Information screen. Has it been deleted or moved somewhere else? Any ideas about that?

Thanks again ...


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> One more business for my "never do business with" list.
> 
> Hope it works out for you, but if I were you, I wouldn't reorder from WK again. Best Buy or Amazon would have issued a return label for the return and not charged you anything for the return.


Good advice! My choice of WeaKnees was based on a discount code they emailed me. Next time, Amazon ...


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

Dan203 said:


> Was the unit upgraded by Weaknees? Or just a stock unit?


This was just a stock 1TB Bolt I ordered from WeaKnees based on a discount code they emailed me. However, when I spoke to TiVo Inc., the phone rep assumed it must have been modified ...


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

epstewart said:


> This was just a stock 1TB Bolt I ordered from WeaKnees based on a discount code they emailed me. However, when I spoke to TiVo Inc., the phone rep assumed it must have been modified ...


If it's a stock unit then TiVo should replace it. They can tell if the unit has been modified from the logs. If it's ever even booted up with a different size hard drive then they would know. If it hasn't then they should be able to see that as well. I'd call back and try again. But this time don't tell them where you bought it unless they ask. And if they ask make sure they understand that it was not modified and you only bought from them because you had a coupon.


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

epstewart said:


> I can't see any indication of "internal temperature" (as I understand is supposed to exist) on my System Information screen. Has it been deleted or moved somewhere else? Any ideas about that?


It is listed as 'ODT' in system info.


----------



## fcfc2 (Feb 19, 2015)

epstewart said:


> Thanks for the help on attaching a photo, which I have now done.
> 
> I can't see any indication of "internal temperature" (as I understand is supposed to exist) on my System Information screen. Has it been deleted or moved somewhere else? Any ideas about that?
> 
> Thanks again ...


Hi,
I am not sure it this is a silly question or not, but have you simply tried just pressing that corner back into place? 
I don't know what the warranty issue is for units purchased from WeaKnees. I know opening the unit technically voids the warranty but if the hd was not upgraded, i.e., the case not opened you would think Tivo would handle it, unless they have some blanket policy on anything from Weaknees.
The other thing is, I don't know how much you handle your Bolt, but I haven't touched my Roamio since first installing it several months ago.
Anyway, if you want to try getting it back into place, you might check out this you tube video for some hints.


----------



## jeffh322 (Oct 14, 2015)

I bought my Bolt 1 TB via Amazon who was selling on behalf of Weaknees. I wouldn't have bought it from a company with as dumb of a name as Weaknees unless Amazon was brokering the deal. Amazon will take it back and tell Weaknees to go take a hike. I wish you luck on getting resolution!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

solutionsetc said:


> It is listed as 'ODT' in system info.


OK, thanks. My Bolt says ODT (whatever that stands for?) is 61. Is that Fahrenheit?


----------



## solutionsetc (Apr 2, 2009)

epstewart said:


> Is that Fahrenheit?


Celsius


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

epstewart said:


> OK, thanks. My Bolt says ODT (whatever that stands for?) is 61. Is that Fahrenheit?





solutionsetc said:


> Celsius


That temp should be normal.


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

That's Celsius...= 142 F. Whether that's OK or bad really depends on where they placed the thermocouple for that reading. If that's a temp reading on the main processor then it's probably OK. If it's a temp reading of a motherboard away from a processor then this Bolt design could be a train wreck.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

series5orpremier said:


> That's Celsius...= 142 F. Whether that's OK or bad really depends on where they placed the thermocouple for that reading. If that's a temp reading on the main processor then it's probably OK. If it's a temp reading of a motherboard away from a processor then this Bolt design could be a train wreck.


I have no idea where the sensor is but the three Bolts I've had in my possession all had temps ranging from 57 to 70 depending on what was in use. Normal with four tuners buffering seemed to be around 61 to 63. Except for the Bolt I had that ran hotter which was always a few degrees higher than the other two.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> That's Celsius...= 142 F. Whether that's OK or bad really depends on where they placed the thermocouple for that reading. If that's a temp reading on the main processor then it's probably OK. If it's a temp reading of a motherboard away from a processor then this Bolt design could be a train wreck.


Yeh, it sounds pretty high unless it's measuring the processor temp. ODT: what does it mean, anyway?


----------



## series5orpremier (Jul 6, 2013)

I'm encouraged they used the acronym ODT instead of MBT (mother board temp or main board temp) like they did in other products, which were generally upper 30s or in the 40s. I'm not sure what O stands for (Outer?), but I'm pretty sure DT would mean Device Temp, Device referring to a processor chip.

Nevertheless, even though I've always hated them using board temps as a thermal measurement because it tells you next to nothing about what's going on at the chip level I hope they go back to the bigger traditional boxes for a Bolt Pro. I don't think I'd want one of these Series 6 thingys in these tiny form factors smaller than a Roamio Basic.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

fcfc2 said:


> Hi,
> I am not sure it this is a silly question or not, but have you simply tried just pressing that corner back into place?
> I don't know what the warranty issue is for units purchased from WeaKnees. I know opening the unit technically voids the warranty but if the hd was not upgraded, i.e., the case not opened you would think Tivo would handle it, unless they have some blanket policy on anything from Weaknees.
> The other thing is, I don't know how much you handle your Bolt, but I haven't touched my Roamio since first installing it several months ago.
> Anyway, if you want to try getting it back into place, you might check out this you tube video for some hints.


OK, that was not a silly question at all! In fact, I received a response to my email to WeaKnees saying to do the same thing and it would snap back into place.

I just tried pressing the corner down, and lo and behold it evened back up to the rest of the case. It did not actually snap back, but it did even up. Problem solved, at least for now!

Actually, I did try the same thing last night when I first noticed the problem, but the technique didn't seem to work then. I can't explain that.

I watched that video you mentioned once before, just out of curiosity. So I knew about how to take off the cover piece of plastic and put it back, though I never actually tried it. That's why I tried pressing on it last night, albeit without success. But tonight, it worked ...


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

series5orpremier said:


> I'm encouraged they used the acronym ODT instead of MBT (mother board temp or main board temp) like they did in other products, which were generally upper 30s or in the 40s. I'm not sure what O stands for (Outer?), but I'm pretty sure DT would mean Device Temp, Device referring to a processor chip.


Sounds reasonable!


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

I do not have temperature, or ODT, in my System Info for my Roamio Pro.
But I assume it is in there for The BOLT.



solutionsetc said:


> It is listed as 'ODT' in system info.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

For those who haven't noticed, one of the main advertisers who make this site possible is weaKnees.

Doesn't make them immune to criticism, or give them any sort of "pass", but I do think it deserves to be taken into consideration.


----------



## tomhorsley (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like a job for Duct Tape! (After all, it couldn't make the box look any worse .


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

zerdian1 said:


> I do not have temperature, or ODT, in my System Info for my Roamio Pro.
> But I assume it is in there for The BOLT.


On my Roamio Plus I have MBT, which might stand for Mother Board Temperature.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

unitron said:


> For those who haven't noticed, one of the main advertisers who make this site possible is weaKnees.
> 
> Doesn't make them immune to criticism, or give them any sort of "pass", but I do think it deserves to be taken into consideration.


I did notice that. WeaKnees ended up giving me useful advice, but I will not buy a stock TiVo from them again. They should have the same kind of exchange/return policy as Amazon or Best Buy.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

tomhorsley said:


> Looks like a job for Duct Tape! (After all, it couldn't make the box look any worse .


Hee, hee!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

zerdian1 said:


> I do not have temperature, or ODT, in my System Info for my Roamio Pro.
> But I assume it is in there for The BOLT.


Temp is there for the Roamio Pro, Mini, Premiere, etc. too on the sys info screen. SHowing the temp is nothing new. But in the past it showed MBT which was a lower temp. What the Bolt shows is ODT and the temp shown is much, much higher than shown in the past with MBT.


----------



## epstewart (Mar 1, 2003)

aaronwt said:


> Temp is there for the Roamio Pro, Mini, Premiere, etc. too on the sys info screen. SHowing the temp is nothing new. But in the past it showed MBT which was a lower temp. What the Bolt shows is ODT and the temp shown is much, much higher than shown in the past with MBT.


Excellent point!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

jeffh322 said:


> I bought my Bolt 1 TB via Amazon who was selling on behalf of Weaknees. I wouldn't have bought it from a company with as dumb of a name as Weaknees unless Amazon was brokering the deal. Amazon will take it back and tell Weaknees to go take a hike. I wish you luck on getting resolution!


In my experience, Weaknees has better support for electronics than Amazon. They have been around a long time and not once have I had an issue ordering a dvr or accessory from them.


----------



## ferrumpneuma (Jun 1, 2006)

ODT = On-Die Temperature


----------



## zerdian1 (Apr 19, 2015)

My MBY on WeaKnees 12TB Roamio Pro IS 42.
OBVIOUSLY NOT FARENHEIGHT.

WEAKNEES HAS BEEN PRETTY GOOD WITH ME.

But if they sold you the device and it is stock TiVo then the serial number should have been sent to TiVo. 
I believe that TiVo said it has not record of it.



aaronwt said:


> Temp is there for the Roamio Pro, Mini, Premiere,
> etc. too on the sys info screen. SHowing the temp is nothing new. But in the past it showed MBT which was a lower temp. What the Bolt shows is ODT and the temp shown is much, much higher than shown in the past with MBT.


----------



## LightningBOLT (Sep 30, 2015)

unitron said:


> For those who haven't noticed, one of the main advertisers who make this site possible is weaKnees.
> 
> Doesn't make them immune to criticism, or give them any sort of "pass", but I do think it deserves to be taken into consideration.


How is weaKnees pronounced?

week neez _or_ wienies


----------

